# Please Help Me Find This Brooch/Pin!



## StereoXGirl (Feb 3, 2010)

So I saw this brooch on the tv show *Caprica*, and I thought it was so cute! It's the infinity symbol, but it also kind of looks like a bow. lol.

If anyone can help me find anything kind of like it, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Lucy (Feb 3, 2010)

this is the closest i could find, it's soooo pretty!

Vintage Coro Aurora Rhinestone Double Circle Brooch - eBay (item 230430489348 end time Feb-04-10 19:49:16 PST)

or this, but it's probably pretty small!

Infinity Lapel Pin


----------



## Aprill (Feb 3, 2010)

The Ben Silver Collection

ill look a bit more later


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 3, 2010)

This one I found:

Achikian Goldsmiths Infinity Jewelry


----------

